
Poorly Secured Mongodb Databases Dropping Like Flies - bootload
http://arstechnica.com/security/2017/01/more-than-10000-online-databases-taken-hostage-by-ransomware-attackers/
======
bootload
_" In all, the attackers have compromised about 10,500 databases. Promises to
restore the databases in return for a ransom payment are dubious, since
there's no evidence the attackers copied the data before deleting it."_

Setting up a mongodb honeypot [0] would make for an interesting study for
security researchers.

[0] something similar to honeynet ~
[https://honeynet.org/about](https://honeynet.org/about)

